# blank training pistol



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

In the market for a new training pistol. The two ive been looking at are Charter Arms VS Alfa. Looking for input on good or bad with the two?
Thank You


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

PRO 209 by Charter Arms!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Charter Arms over the Alfa for sure. 

Have you considered the boomgun? 

www.boomguns.com

i have had mine for a few months and my primer pistol just stays in the drawer. The best reason I’m glad I got it:

my 16 year old son now asks me if we can go training. He says ever since I got the boomgun, he has enjoyed throwing marks. There’s something pleasing out of charging that chamber just right and getting that satisfying ka-woooomp!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks, I like the idea of the boomgun, but like the small size of the traditional blank pistol. Again, Thank You!


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

The Pro 209 is excellent. My gun dealer in NE Iowa has them for $262.50.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

My favorite "blank" pistol is an NEF .22 pistol with a 9-shot, swing-out cylinder. Unlike blank pistols, the sound travels out the end of the barrel and is not reflected back a the shooter (but I still use ear protection).
But if you have to go with a dedicated blank pistol, the Pro 209 is a good one.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Used the boom gun made by big John at Master National very nice item
boom gun gear is the website.


----------



## Lyelerir (Nov 2, 2018)

Just beware that semi-autos won't cycle blanks without a barrel plug or other serious modification. Get used to hand cycling the slide or get a .22 revolver of reasonable quality and call it a day. Once you have that you can always buy .22 nail gun blanks from Home Depot or Loews.

If you're going the "non-gun" route I'd consider one of those 8mm blank pistols from collectors armory or the like. They make ones that are dead ringers for most any real pistol or revolver.

Another consideration is to go to a professional dog training facility. They typically have noise devices on hand to accomplish the task and you'll also have someone there to show you how to train the dog correctly. This option you will find the most costly but least trouble in the long run.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Northrup Larson has one out that is very compact. I won mine at the National Derby Championship at the Workers Party. Have used it for about 3 weeks now and love its size and how easy to use. Gas will not escape from a strong wind, and is loud enough that heard the loud boom, when shot into the 25 mph wind at around 300 yds yesterday.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Check with Robin Solomon (The Blank Gun Guy) in Indiana. 574-242-0710. He reconditions and sells classic blank guns. Excellent workmanship and service. He's also on Facebook.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Just wish someone would make something like this that is remote controlled so could be used with a winger, when the distance is too far for the primer to be heard, or you don't hear it until the bird is well in the air and the noise distracts the dog from teh mark in the air.


----------

